# MI-jack scratch built



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I don’t typically scratch build in N scale, but built for a friend. Main structure is brass, cab and engine area are blocks of wood, and some card stock used.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

Great Job! Looks really nice!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Great work*

Andresh;

Your friend is lucky to have your help. Excellent work!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Good work.
Dan


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

very nice


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

That looks awesome.


----------

